# abstract flowers



## Christamh (Jul 9, 2013)

My name is Christa. I am new to this site and to painting. 

Here is a sample that I painted over the weekend. 
Please give comments/suggestion/thoughts. 

thanks so much.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Christa, great paintings, although the flash from the camera is somewhat distracting, the viewer still gets the beauty of these works. 

While looking at these two pieces, my first thoughts are...

...Love the texture and brush marks, it really gives life to the works.
...The color scheme for both of them are very nicely achieved and works rather nicely
...The staggered design on the white background piece is very interesting and captures the viewers attention to the center and keeps them entertained while enjoying this piece.
...The green background work I really love the movement of the "S" that lets the viewer move from one area to the other without getting lost.

Some of the issues I have that may have made these stronger...

...in both pieces, the negative space around the background could have been more empty space around the design for better flow of the movement and maybe a bit more areas between the flowers themselves.
...I really love the pure green pigment but in the white background piece it is a bit distracting as it does not harmonize with the color, although the middle of the flowers do share the same white as the background and that is a plus but still kind of distracting.
...the two pieces are both a bit congested and could have used one less flower in the left hand piece and a few in the other piece to allow flow of positive and negative space.

Just a few things that jump out at me, looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------

